# Camara - CRUE



## meninonina (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello All,

We are new to the forum and wanted say hello and introduce ourselves. We are a boy and a girl looking to leave the hustle and bustle of city life and relocate to PT, to not just live but enjoy life! It is so encouraging to see so many on the forum that have achieved this already. 

We have loads of questions but will post them under specific topics to make the discussion as focused as possible and be able to track the different threads. 

CAMARA:
1. Has anyone obtained their Temporary Residency Certificate (Certificado do Registo de Cidadão da UE/ CRUE) before 90 days and which Camara was it with?

2. And did that Camara require Atestado de Residência (obtained at local parish/ Junta de Freguesia) as Proof of Address? Or was rental agreement sufficient. And does the rental agreement have to be notarised?

(FYI, we are British.)

Thank you!
MeNinoNina


----------

